# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Reductil

## kev

hallo, 

is er hier iemand die weet waar ik reductil kan krijgen? 

kev

----------


## miss pinguin

wat is dat nou weer ?

----------


## kev

Reductil is een geneesmiddel dat ondersteuning biedt bij het afvallen als je ernstig overgewicht hebt (BMI>30) of als je overgewicht hebt (BMI>27) met bijkomende risicofactoren als een te hoog cholesterol of diabetes (suikerziekte).
Reductil is een geregistreerd geneesmiddel sinds 2001 en is wereldwijd al door ruim 13 miljoen mensen gebruikt.

*Hoe werkt Reductil?*
Je hersenen geven aan of je honger hebt of verzadigd bent. Reductil zorgt ervoor dat je sneller verzadigd raakt tijdens het eten. Daarnaast beïnvloedt Reductil de hoeveelheid energie die je stofwisseling verbruikt. Het komt erop neer dat je basis-energieverbruik tijdens het afvallen niet lager wordt, waardoor je lichaam evenveel energie blijft verbranden.

Afvallen met Reductil heeft ook een gunstig effect op de concentraties van bloedvetten (cholesterol) en bloedsuikerspiegels (glucose). Daarnaast zijn goede resultaten behaald bij mensen met overgewicht (BMI>27) en type twee diabetes (suikerziekte).

----------


## [email protected]

WIe kan mij helpen aan Reductil 15 mg
Mvg Yvonne

----------


## javisst

ik heb pas Reductil 15 mb bij www.dokteronline.com gekocht.Ik kon het online bestellen.succes!hoop dat het lukt

----------


## javisst

Ik vind het een beetje raar dat je zomaar reductil van mensen koopt.Ik denk dat het beter is als je dit via de normale kanalen koopt (apotheek of online apotheek - www.dokteronline.com of andere websites)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het helemaal met bovenstaande eens!!
Voorzichtigheid geboden bij dit soort middelen!!

----------


## Petra717

Zie Artikel Reductil voor meer informatie!

----------


## Maria238

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## sietske763

@ Maria,
ik heb even daar gekeken, maar alles is in dollars....
hoe moet je in vredesnaam betalen als je geen creditcard bezit......

----------


## Sjimmie

Hoi Maria238.
heb je deze pillen al eerder gebruikt? en zo ja, hoeveel ben je toen afgevallen?
Hoeveel pillen per dag moet je ervan nemen?
Maakt het niet uit als je nog andere reguliere medicijnen gebruikt?

groetjes, Petra

----------

